
Apple Wins Patent for New Finger Sensing Keys, Built-In iPhone Charger - dmix
https://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2020/05/apple-has-won-a-macbook-patent-that-introduces-new-finger-sensing-keys-a-built-in-iphone-charger-and-more.html
======
dmix
This one is interesting in how it includes a dial interface, potentially
useful for paint/3D interfaces
[https://www.patentlyapple.com/.a/6a0120a5580826970c0264e2dbc...](https://www.patentlyapple.com/.a/6a0120a5580826970c0264e2dbc4ef200d-pi)

(Note: Apologies for the heavy ads submission, it was the original source from
an even worse Forbes article)

